# Temporary - Permanent - Application Process Dilemma



## CanGuy78 (Mar 17, 2013)

I am about to emigrate to Mexico and I think I've made a poor decision here at home, though I made this decision almost 2 months ago when no one really knew what was what with the new system at INM.

I am a first time visa applicant and when I went to the consulate here in Canada I asked for a Residente Temporal visa being under the impression you weren't allowed to go straight to permanente status because you couldn't under the old system. In my passport is a sticker saying I am approved for Residente Temporal status that I am to go to INM in DF with.

Having explained my situation thus far I will continue to explain and probably ask questions and advice.

I make and can show income far above and beyond the requirements for Residente Permanente. 

I am going to be going to Mexico on the 29th of this month to visit INM and get my fancy card.

I am thinking that I should have applied for Residente Permanente at the consulate here in Canada and am wondering if anyone has been to INM recently and had one type of approval in their passport but had it changed to another. In my case I am approved as a Residente Temporal but can meet the requirements of Permanente easily and want to try to switch the application type when I arrive at INM.

Failing that option, I am wondering what the chances of getting my Residente Temporal are and then immediately converting to Permanente by showing my proof of income. This way will cost me a little more but I think it will be worth it in the end as it's a one shot deal, no work permission required and I never have to renew.

Comments, personal experiences, or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## suegarn (Jan 31, 2013)

*Can't wait to find out how you make out with this, CanGuy78!*



CanGuy78 said:


> I am about to emigrate to Mexico and I think I've made a poor decision here at home, though I made this decision almost 2 months ago when no one really knew what was what with the new system at INM.
> 
> I am a first time visa applicant and when I went to the consulate here in Canada I asked for a Residente Temporal visa being under the impression you weren't allowed to go straight to permanente status because you couldn't under the old system. In my passport is a sticker saying I am approved for Residente Temporal status that I am to go to INM in DF with.
> 
> ...



I am looking at the same situation. I haven't been to the consulate office in Canada to start my process yet, but I also can show income above what is needed for Permanente. CanGuy78, is your income all from pension, or is some work-related? I am semi-retired, so I have a pension and I am self-employed as well. I'm hoping that I can apply for Permanente from the start. Let me know how you make out at the INM offices! Thanks!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

CanGuy78 said:


> I am about to emigrate to Mexico and I think I've made a poor decision here at home, though I made this decision almost 2 months ago when no one really knew what was what with the new system at INM.
> 
> I am a first time visa applicant and when I went to the consulate here in Canada I asked for a Residente Temporal visa being under the impression you weren't allowed to go straight to permanente status because you couldn't under the old system. In my passport is a sticker saying I am approved for Residente Temporal status that I am to go to INM in DF with.
> 
> ...


You can apply for a change of status at any time. So it would be no problem to apply for Residente Permanente after arriving. It will cost you $1000 mxn to change and $3815 mxn for the Permanente status.

You should probably discuss it with the consulate before you leave in case they have a simpler solution.


----------



## CanGuy78 (Mar 17, 2013)

suegarn said:


> I am looking at the same situation. I haven't been to the consulate office in Canada to start my process yet, but I also can show income above what is needed for Permanente. CanGuy78, is your income all from pension, or is some work-related? I am semi-retired, so I have a pension and I am self-employed as well. I'm hoping that I can apply for Permanente from the start. Let me know how you make out at the INM offices! Thanks!


All of my income is work related, which after reading the other reply invalidates my original question. Completely missed the "pension income" portion of the requirements.

If you qualify you should definitely apply for permanente status from the start I think.


----------



## CanGuy78 (Mar 17, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> You can apply for a change of status at any time. So it would be no problem to apply for Residente Permanente after arriving. It will cost you $1000 mxn to change and $3815 mxn for the Permanente status.
> 
> You should probably discuss it with the consulate before you leave in case they have a simpler solution.


Thanks for the information. I guess I missed the part about "pension income" so I will have to wait 4 years as an RT then try to convert assuming the rules or interpretation of the rules hasn't changed by then.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

CanGuy78 said:


> Thanks for the information. I guess I missed the part about "pension income" so I will have to wait 4 years as an RT then try to convert assuming the rules or interpretation of the rules hasn't changed by then.


If you are implying that you think only "pension" income counts, that is incorrect. The rules state "ingresos o pensión mensual libre de gravámenes". That translates as "monthly after-tax income or pension".


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> If you are implying that you think only "pension" income counts, that is incorrect. The rules state "ingresos o pensión mensual libre de gravámenes". That translates as "monthly after-tax income or pension".


What about "after-tax income" that comes from a job you won't have once you move to Mexico?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> What about "after-tax income" that comes from a job you won't have once you move to Mexico?


This is just my opinion and worth just what you paid for it.

After-tax income from a job that you leave before coming to Mexico might violate the spirit of the law. However, it does not violate the letter of the law. And the scrutiny of bank statements that occurred in my case would not have been able to discriminate between income that will continue and income that might end. I was never asked.


----------



## suegarn (Jan 31, 2013)

*My employment won't stop after moving!*



Isla Verde said:


> What about "after-tax income" that comes from a job you won't have once you move to Mexico?


My employment income won't stop after moving, because I am self-employed as an online researcher and consultant. My clients are businesses in the U.S. and Canada...( I won't be taking work away from anyone living in Mexico ). So, my income, which is a combination of pension and employment, will continue to be over the minimum allowed for Permanente status. I hope that I'll be able to qualify for Permanente at my consulate in Canada!


----------



## CanGuy78 (Mar 17, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> If you are implying that you think only "pension" income counts, that is incorrect. The rules state "ingresos o pensión mensual libre de gravámenes". That translates as "monthly after-tax income or pension".


I actually took a second look at the Mexican Consulate website for Toronto and I will even show you the English language version of it. It specifically states that Permanente is for Pensioners/Retirees. 

Perhaps this is a wording issue, but I know I am certainly not a pensioner or retiree, being only 34.

Permanent Resident Visa

Maybe this is an issue of wording. Not saying I won't try to do it once I arrive, but at this point because I am not a pensioner or retiree with a pension income it looks like I may not be able to take this route.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

CanGuy78 said:


> I actually took a second look at the Mexican Consulate website for Toronto and I will even show you the English language version of it. It specifically states that Permanente is for Pensioners/Retirees.
> 
> Perhaps this is a wording issue, but I know I am certainly not a pensioner or retiree, being only 34.
> 
> ...


I took another look at the "LINEAMIENTOS para trámites y procedimientos migratorios". The paragraph laying out the financial requirements is labeled for pensioners or retirees as you note. The income requirements say "income or pension", but the title is "pensioners or retirees".


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

We completed 4 renewals of FM3 and were granted resident permanente based on declaring 33000 pesos/month each and a letter stating that we were independently wealthy (self-sustaining). No proof required.


----------

